# Qld, mildly interesting



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

so rather wet but thought a 2 hour troll of the double lure mite be good exercise.

not helped by dog jumping overboard constantly in pursuit of pelicans, shags and sea gulls.

got this one after an hour, then went whiting fishing   

anyway, at least it worked ,but hardly an endorsement.

for those who missed previously, 2 lures end to end with 1 metre leader between. i added a hook to the front one as per some suggestions.
also a pic of my horse standing in the fireplace, dumb colt , again, only mildly interesting


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey Grinz, aren't you supposed to slaughter the horse before you roast it?


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hay , youre avatar has stained your username green .

he's a very odd horse, he thinks he's human and he will not leave us alone. and he insists on all his food being heated


----------



## GaryD (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks like a recipe for tangles to me. Glad it worked for you though


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

All of a sudden I've got a hankering for a pie?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

We've all spent a bit of time chasing a shag here and there Pete, cut the dog some slack....


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey Pete... I thought the leader lure was the one supposed to catch the fish, not the following one!

Nice trevally, 'tho.

Jimbo


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm thinking I want to try that double lure one day but I'll wait till I'm catching fish again.

Is the horse enjoying the warmth of the fire or is it just dumb?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> I'm thinking I want to try that double lure one day but I'll wait till I'm catching fish again.
> 
> Is the horse enjoying the warmth of the fire or is it just dumb?


Horses love ash. I suspect it's anti parasitic. I think that one is just dumb though


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

@ gary d, agree, dont think i will stick with it, no good for casting

@ gbc, pie or pike 

@ big kev, the shag is a very interesting bird, hangs its wings out like an albatross to dry, i presume they are related.

@yaqdoc, not scared of fire at all...odd

@ jim, i thought the second lure , jim. heres one for you to try. a drop shot with 3 or four plastics fluttering at 6 inch intervals above the bottom sinker, (all attached to the main line) would look like a little school of bait fish near the bottom

@con, paul worsterling caught a barra on it which is what gave me the idea

@ liam, he's a scarey dog, very tough, been stood on and kicked by horses many times. the main scare with fishing with him is that i mainly whiting fish in very shallow water (yak parked) and you get a few sting rays and when he sees that big tail flicking in the air , he just takes off. i have to cut the line at that stage. i cant afford to have a kayakone incident. he has still caught a few.

@ salti, animals are one link back to nature. did you know that a golden orb spider puts all its energy into constructing a web and if you just knock it down, it may not have the energy to reconstruct it , animal rescue and rspca have cured many of my patients with anger and anxiety issues. thoroughly recommended.
free water buffalo available in the NT at the moment, since the live trade has ceased. thinking of getting one of those sent down.

@craig, he's quite intelligent, opens eskies and then picks up honey, peanut paste etc and opens that (not via the lid).
keep posting pics from your winter wonderland craig, i want a moose and a grizzley bear plz


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

daisy chains are only safe for carp waters. any chance of toothy fish, youre barganing for a bite off.


----------

